# P0353 Ignition Coil C Primary/Secondary Circuit Malfunction



## dougsvdub (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi, I have recently gotten the code P0353 on my 2003 Jetta 2.0l (AVH engine code). I have replaced spark plugs, spark plug wires and the ignition coil (STI brand). This code still surfaced, can anyone offer any insight on what this might be? The car does not feel like it is misfiring. Thank you for any help you can give.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Was the old coil the original unit or aftermarket? Has the coil ground TSB been performed?

Verify power, ground to coil, and wiring between ECU and coil. If good, install an OE coil. If code returns, ECU needs to be replaced.


----------



## dougsvdub (Nov 3, 2009)

The replaced coil was original, TSB has not been done. Just looked into it and was not even aware. I will do that this weekend and report back. Thanks


----------



## jimjonez408 (Jul 21, 2011)

did you do the TSB, and does anyone have the DIY for it?


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Its simply running a new coil ground. Best bet is to run it directly to battery negative post. 

Exact procedure is in the TSB. It's available through VW's ErWin, AllData, etc.


----------

